# Remington versamax shotgun



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a like new versamax 12 ga shotgun shoots 2 3/4 -3 1/2 shell .It's the sportsman model black syn .$675 less than 100 shells thru it. Thanks Glen 801 698-0333


----------

